# Conversor de audio estéreo a 5.1



## julkian

Neoteo.com dijo:
			
		

> Armar una cadena completa de sonido con altavoces, amplificador y cajas acústicas puede llevarte, además de mucho dinero y esfuerzo, un tiempo que tal vez quisieras aprovechar para disfrutar lo que ya está construido y se encuentra en tu casa. Además, un sistema intermedio que pueda conectarse sencillamente con un plug a la salida de tu música móvil significa un ahorro importante de cableado adicional. Por ello, la clave del éxito del montaje de este sistema es realizarlo antes que la señal haya llegado a los amplificador de potencia, es decir, a nivel de señal de entrada de línea. Esto se logra a través de un sistema bi-amplificado, con el clásico y popular TL072, para obtener las salidas necesarias a partir de los canales Derecho (R) e Izquierdo (L) de un sistema estéreo convencional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquema del decodificador de matriz reforzada Hafler
> 
> El circuito decodificador de matriz Hafler presentado aquí posee algunas diferencias que lo separan de los diseños convencionales. La diferencia más importante es el agregado de amplificador operacionales, como elementos electrónicos activos. Esto es fundamental para evitar degradaciones en el sonido debido a los procesos de suma y resta de canales que se deben realizar. No creímos necesario agregar un control de volumen al circuito. Primero, porque se pueden utilizar los controles del Home o del MP3 para controlar el nivel de audición. Segundo, porque hubiera significado una complejidad constructiva innecesaria. Un mal o descuidado cableado de este control puede traducirse en una fuente de ruido que se puede evitar.
> 
> ¿Cómo funciona el circuito?
> El amplificador operacional OP1 se conecta como un amplificador en configuración restador. En caso de que la señal de entrada sea idéntica para ambos canales, la salida será igual a cero. Como resultado de ello, se eliminarán todos los sonidos que sean comunes en ambos canales dentro de la señal estéreo, y se reproducirá sólo la diferencia de señal, de la misma manera que el original diseño Hafler. Por su parte, OP2 es un amplificador en configuración de sumador simple, y en su salida contiene (en forma predominante) toda la información común a ambos canales: izquierdo y derecho.
> 
> Una posibilidad adicional que se le puede dar a este circuito es que se podría restar la información diferente, producto de la suma de canales, de manera que sólo el material que es absolutamente común a ambos canales sea reproducido. Es decir, que sólo la información grabada exactamente igual en ambos canales sea la que se escuche a la salida. La pregunta de rigor es si realmente la circuitería adicional necesaria para esta función se cristalizaría en una mejora del rendimiento. Es una interesante tentación para aquellos puristas que gustan experimentar el camino hacia el sonido ideal.
> 
> El Control de nivel del canal central no requiere de mayores explicaciones: con este control se deduce que se buscará compensar cualquier sobrecarga que pudiera presentarse en la salida debido a que, como dijimos antes, en esta sección los sonidos de ambos canales se suman entre sí pudiendo obtenerse amplitudes mayores a las deseadas. Es decir, este control debe ajustarse en forma práctica más que teórica, y su punto óptimo resultará en función de una agradable audición de los sonidos comunes a ambos canales (que coinciden en frecuencia y amplitud) que se destacarán en esta salida. Los resistores de 100 Ohm en las salidas de los amplificador operacionales son para impedir oscilaciones indeseadas en la señal de salida. Este valor no causará degradación del sonido en altas frecuencias a pesar de colocar extensos cables a la salida del sistema, cosa que naturalmente no recomendamos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filtro activo Bass-Boost
> 
> La salida hacia el Sub-Woofer es directa desde el centro del mezclador de canales, y no incluye filtro de paso bajo en el diagrama inicial mostrado, debido a que la entrada del Home ya puede traer un filtro adecuado para permitir el paso de los sonidos de baja frecuencia (sumar otro provocaría atenuaciones importantes en la señal, además de deteriorar la calidad de sonido en esta salida). De todas formas, te dejamos un circuito opcional que puedes agregar para experimentar una buena respuesta de bajos en caso de que la entrada del Home que tengas en tu casa no esté preparada para filtrar las bajas frecuencias. Cuando se desarrollan fenómenos o efectos catastróficos, tales como terremotos, derrumbes, explosiones o el buen sonido de una sólida batería, la necesidad de un realce de los sonidos graves o de baja frecuencia se hace importante para lograr un efecto físico de vibración sobre nuestro cuerpo y sobre objetos que no se logra si no es con una buena dosis de amplificación en las bajas frecuencias. El filtro activo propuesto posee una frecuencia de corte que ronda los 500Hz y que permitirá el paso de todos los sonidos por debajo de esta frecuencia.
> 
> Construcción
> La placa de circuito impreso que diseñes puede ser ubicada en cualquier caja de metal adecuada para evitar que se introduzcan interferencias o ruidos extraños (especialmente zumbido) que siempre ingresan al audio a través de los cables de alimentación y de entrada de señal. Por eso, los cables de señal que conecten a las fichas RCA que instalemos para las conexiones de entrada y salida de audio deberán ser lo más cortos posibles para evitar zumbidos indeseados. Por su parte, la fuente de alimentación debe proporcionar tensiones positivas y negativas de entre 12 y 15 volts para un funcionamiento adecuado, pudiendo utilizarse la de cualquier viejo reproductor de DVD (aprovechando que son pequeñas y efectivas).
> Respecto al tamaño del gabinete no hay mayores recomendaciones a indicar ya que en el circuito no existen partes que puedan llegar a disipar grandes cantidades de calor. La única precaución a tener en cuenta es el anclaje de la fuente de alimentación para evitar cortocircuitos y/o contactos accidentales que puedan significar un riesgo para nuestra salud o para la integridad funcional del sistema.



No hay nada mas que decir, les dejo mi diseño de PCB, si le encuentran un error me avisan.
Saludos


----------



## betoaguigon

hola amigo fijate que estoy muy interesado en armar tu diseño pero tengo una pregunta, sobre tu diseño de la placa no encuentro de donde esta la entrada de +15v y la de -15v y tampoco la de la entrada de audio stereo, espero me puedas guiar


----------



## julkian

Te dejo una imagen como para que te ubiques en el conexionado.


----------



## betoaguigon

Hola julkian sere molesto preguntando de nuevo pero quiero armar esto sin complicaciones, en cuanto a la entrada de audio, en tu diagrama aparece esta leyenda (entrada/salida), no entiendo, ahi es donde conecto la entrada de mi ipod o lo que sea por cada canal(izquierdo y derecho) pero en esa misma entrada me imagino que tengo que meter mis cablesitos de mi cable de audio, pero ahi mismo dice salida de las bocinas frontales (R/L) ahi es donde esta mi duda si de ahi mismo meto los cables de entrada de audio y ahi tambien pongo los cables de las bocinas frontales.

y ya por ultimo es circuito que hiciste esta amplificado y a cuantos watts es.
te  agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## julkian

Primero y principal: Este circuito es simplemente un conversor, esta todo perfectamente explicado en el texto. A las salidas de este conversor se conectan los amplificador finales.

Puse entrada/salida por que en el mismo lugar donde se conectan la señales de entrada L y R, estas salen hacia los amplificador finales. En el texto esta todo muy bien explicado.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

Esta probado este circuito? que tal funciona¿¿


----------



## betoaguigon

prefecto amigo, y que todo este explicado a proceder a ensamblarlo, lo mejor de todo es que ando armando una amplificador de 20w hifi que ronda por el foro mas un ecualizador de 5 bandas, ahora tendre que armar cuatro mas y listo mi sistema de cine en casa queda.


----------



## oscareev

Buen post,,


es mejor armarlo.


----------



## OLIVER8520

excelente si alguien ya lo probo porfavor avisar muchas gracias


----------



## gnrfire

hola gente, bueno la verdad que yo soy nuevo en el tema, me preguntaria si me prodian explicar, si a las salidas, le debo conectar un amplificadorm, este debe ser mono no? y por ultimo me gustaria saber si le puedo conectar algun equializador.
Desde ya muchas muchas gracias


----------



## julkian

Así es, cada salida va a un amplificador. El ecualizador se puede conectar sin problemas a la entrada o hacer varios, independientes, para cada salida.


----------



## gnrfire

muchas gracias e amplificador debe ser mono? o tranquilamente puedo usar uno estereo y asi redusco el tamaño?
Otra pregunta es si conecto el amplificador directamente o debo colocarle un preamplificador?


----------



## julkian

Puedes usar amplificador mono, estero o cuadrafónico sin problemas. Y no es necesario preamplificador, ya que este circuito cumple esa función.


----------



## gnrfire

muchas pero muchas gracias julkian, de que potencia deberian ser los amplificador? 
ya se que en el foro hay muchos, pero cual me remendarias para poder hacer un home casero?


----------



## julkian

Mira, puedes poner el amplificador que tu quieras. Yo pienso hacer 5 canales con los comunes TDA2050 de 25W y el canal de sub-woofer con un amplificador transistorizado (utiliza 2 tr's darlington) de unos 100W.


----------



## gnrfire

muchas gracais y la ultima pregunta por el momento (disculpe mis constantes preguntas) es, en mi caso voy hacer un home casero, querisa saber si debo ahcer el circuito Filtro activo Bass-Boost? y como conectarlo con el amplificado de los sub-woofer=?


----------



## julkian

Es lo mas recomendable, ya que si no vas a tener todo el rango de frecuencias en el canal de sub-woofer, con el bass-boost lo que haces es resaltar las bajas y atenuar las altas frecuencias. 
La conexión es simple, de la salida del conversor vas a la entrada del bass-boost y de la salida de este a la entrada del amplificador destinado al sub-woofer.


----------



## gnrfire

muchas pero muchas gracias , ya solo me falta poner manos a la obra, los cables azules son puentes que realizaste no? y por casualida tendrias el pcb del bas -boost?


----------



## julkian

Así es, son puentes.
El PCB que diseñe incluye el bass-bost. ; )


----------



## gnrfire

que fuente me recomendas para alimentar el circuito? y una pregunta mas, el primer circuito se alimente de 15v y el segundo de 12v, en el pcb que hiciste ya estan los dos circuitos unidos? y como haces para que le llego 12 v al segunddo?


----------



## julkian

Lo mejor es una fuente simétrica de +/-15V y 500mA. 
Ambos circuitos pueden ser alimentados con +/-12V o +/-15V o cualquier tensiones simétricas entre +/-6V y +/-18V. Como antes dije lo recomendado es +/-15V.
Puedes buscar en el foro que debe haber muchas fuentes de este tipo.


----------



## OLIVER8520

al convertir el audio a stereo a 5.1 baja la potencia o se divide entre todas esas salidas


----------



## gnrfire

una consulta mas, para hacer una especie de home casero, la cuestion es si a la salida del conversor pongo amplificadores mono o estereos, (usaria estero para ahorar espacio en la plaqueta), pero sin importar el espacio y el presupuesto cual me daria mejores resultado? (repito uno mono para cada salida, o un estero y agrupo dos salidas?)


----------



## julkian

Eso depende de la calidad en si de cada amplificador.
Pero no te creas que un amp mono ocupa mas lugar que uno estereo en las plaquetas, hay un diseño de PCB del TDA2050, que anda rondando por el foro, que posee un tamaño de alrededor de los 3cmx4cm.


----------



## treblo

Hola tengo una duda si armo un preamplificador estereo lo puedo conectar a la entrada de este circuito para poder tener un pre o eso lo va a saturar en caso de que lo sature en donde podria conectar el pre?


----------



## julkian

oliver8520: No podemos hablar de potencia en este circuito ya que estamos modificando señales muy pequeñas. La señal de entrada no se divide.

treblo: No lo recomendaría conectar antes a menos que sea uno pasivo, ya que el circuito ya preamplifica la señal de entrada y terminaría recortando las señales.


----------



## treblo

ha buenisimo gracias por la aclaracion

tengo una duda mas no tiene que ver con este circuito pero si con el tema para armar un 2.1 seria los dos canales del estereo ponerles un pre un amplificador y listo tengo dos canales pero el .1 indica un woffer este como se conectaria osea le tengo que poner un bass bost a la salida del pre pero que canal le conecto el R o el L o los dos? gracias


----------



## julkian

Deberías conectar ambos, L y R, por medio de resistencias de 100ohms.


----------



## OLIVER8520

de que rasgo de señales estamos hablando y como se podria modificar para uno mas grande


----------



## treblo

Hola hice un diagrama en el paint para ver si entendi bien el modo de concexion se puede utilizar una sola resistencia de 100 ohms o tiene que ser si o si 1 para cada canal lo meti en un rar porque no me deja subirlo


----------



## julkian

Si, así es, entendiste bien.


----------



## andreus

hola amigos este es mi primer post y estoy contento d pertenecer al foro. Bueno en cuanto al convertidor yo ya lo he armado anteriormente , me parece que funciona de lo mejor y en algunas pistas algo extraño . Pero quería hacer una pregunta :las primeras salidas  se obtienen en cierto sentido al mezclar los canales izquierdo y derecho ? . 

Lo consulto por que yo experimente conectando un parlante solo a los canales R y L sin el punto de masa y me salio casi igual.

Y en cuanto al filtro pasa bajos no lo pude armar pero probé el integrado en un ecualizador y me salio con unos bajos espectaculares.

Bueno saludos a todos


----------



## julkian

Leete el texto, esta perfectamente explicado como se logran las demás señales.


----------



## treblo

gracias julkian cuando lo logre armar subo fotos


----------



## andreus

hola aqui les dejo un diagrama para filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer que encontré hace un tiempo 








aunque no lo he probado el diseño es aceptable . Publicaré unas fotos en cuanto lo arme .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya me parecía que conocía este esquema de alguna parte!

Si se fijan acá: http://sound.westhost.com/project18.htm, está toda la explicación de como y por que funciona el esquema de Hafler (pero está en inglés).

En la página de NeoTeo no lo encontré...pero creo que al menos debería haber puesto una referencia a ESP, ya que tiene el copyright en 1999....

Saludos!


----------



## treblo

Hola queria saber si el filtro pasa bajos el que esta en la primera pagina se puede hacer con un tl081 porque la casa de electronica que tengo cerca no vende el tl080 gracias


----------



## andreus

bueno en teoria si lo puedes cambiar por el tl081 y lo mas posible es que funcione sino mira los data:


----------



## treblo

ha buenisimo gracias solo queda probar xd jajaja si me sale subo algunas fotos  gracias


----------



## Octavio Fco

excelente pero habra algun circuito para meterle 12vdc y sacar 15 y -15 y asi poder ponerlo en el carro?
Gracias
Octavio


----------



## treblo

Mira aca te dejo un pdf que lo saque de una pagina, sirve para pasar de  comun como 12v a +-12v cuando rectifiques la tension te va a qeudar maso menos en +-15v ojo que este circuito puede entregar corrientes no mayores a 0.5A  supongoq eu alcanzara para armar el circuito espero que te sirve

PD:yo el circuito no lo arme supongo que funciona = no es caro realizarlo otra cosa yo use como ejemplo 12 v pero puede ser cualquier tension pero tenes que tener cuidado cuando pones los capacitores que soporten esa tension


----------



## willywallaz

Hola gente, me interesa mucho realizar este sistema, estuve buscando pero no puede encontrar una fuente de +/-15V y 500mA como la que necesita el circuito, alguien tendria una a mano?
Otra consulta, las salidas hacia los canales frontal izquierdo y frontal derecho, salen tambien preamplificadas? porque veo estan tomadas de la misma bornera que la entrada de señal no se si me explico correctamente...


----------



## jorge morales

aca te dejo un diagrama con un divisor de frecuencia activo con su amplificador para cada frecuencia


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si eres tan amable, cuelga el fichero en DOC, GIF o PDF, no logro abrir las extensiones DOCX. Gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## A.V.

Ahi va como pdf
Suerte


----------



## willywallaz

aca les dejo la fuente de +/-15V 1A para la placa para el pcb wizard, si alguien esta haciendo este sistema 5.1, que amplificador esta usando para los satelites? y para el woofer?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¡¡¡¡¡¡  Muchas gracias !.


----------



## damian.dituro

Disculpen la pregunte pero es debido a mi desconocimiento. De que voltaje son los capacitores electroliticos que aparecen en el diagrama del conversor y filtro pasa bajos?.-

Saludos y muy buen post.-

Damian


----------



## J2C

Damian

El conversor tiene una alimentación de +15V y -15V, los electroliticos seria conveniente que sean de 25 Volt.

El filtro pasabajo tiene alimentación de +12V y -12V, los electroliticos debrian ser de 16Volts, pero seria MUY conveniente que sean de 25 Volt.

Saludos.                 JuanKa.-


----------



## David Mentesana

es posible tambien la utilizacion de una fuente AT para alimentar el TL072 ... En este cado utilizariamos las tensiones +/- 12V teniendo en cuenta que estas fuentes no son capaces de drenar mas de 0.5 A o 1 A entre 12 simetricos, por supuesto que es suficiente para nuestro TL072


----------



## J2C

David

Es correcto lo que dices, solo que se debera filtar muy bien esas alimentaciones ya que para cuestiones analogicas son muy ruidosas por ser fuentes de conmutación.

Saludos.            JuanKa.-


----------



## aoitocastilla

Hola a todos

Mi problema es que al conectar un mp3 a la mesa de mezclas (jack 3,5mm-rca) la musica se oye muy baja y mala calidad, el volumen del mp3 a tope y la ganancia del canal de la mesa tambien a tope (Creative Zen), quisiera saber si con este circuito resolveria mi problema o como resolverlo.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## David Mentesana

Claro J2C, 
sin embargo recuerda que las viejas fuentes AT tienen un filtro importante con respecto a las fuentes ATX. 

de todas maneras estoy en la busqueda de un buen filtro para recortar todo el espectro de alta frecuencia... estoy experimentando con un TDA7386 en dicha fuente y los resultados son asombrosos, particularmente la mayor parte del ruido la introducen los ventiladores, se puede reducir aplicando un filtro sobre la alimentacion de la fuente principal al TDA y sobre el sistema de ventiladores... creo que es todo. 

Si tienes alguna sugerencia te lo agradecería!!!


----------



## J2C

David

El filtro siempre estuvo relacionado con la potencia propia de la fuente, pero para poder sugerirte algo necesitaria saber mejor a que ventiladores te refieres y de que tipo son.

Con eso se podria pensar algo para mejorar el ruido electrico, no el ruido de los ventiladores de PC que siempre pasa por la suciedad en las aspas y en los bujes y que se soluciona con una buena limpieza con WD40 y dejandolos secar un par de dias que sean secos, de poca humedad relativa ambiente. Espero tus comentarios.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## David Mentesana

los ventiladores son de este tipo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




es cierto lo que decis: me refiero al ruido electrico, en cuanto al ruido fisico de los ventiladores ya lo he solucionado con el sistema de refrigeracion que figura en mi blog el cual enciende solo los ventiladores al superar cierta tempetura la fuente:::

Me gustaria el diseño de un filtro RC o algo que atenue los ruidos electricos que produce el ventilador (he desconectado los ventiladores y el ruido cesa demasiado)

Gracias y espero respuestas


----------



## J2C

David

Disculpa la demora, si bien cada ventilador de esos consume menos de 200 mA sobre 12 V todo filtro RC no llegaría a suprimir lo suficiente.

Creo que lo mejor seria colocarlos independientes de la alimentación del Amplificador, como por ejemplo rectificando con dos diodos de menos corriente como los FR302 y filtrando con un electrolítico, eventualmente colocarle una bobina de otra fuente de PC y otro electrolítico a las mismas salidas del transformador de la fuente. Supongo que eso le daría más independencia a los ventiladores.

Saludos.                   JuanKa.-


----------



## David Mentesana

Gracias Juanka es el tipo de respuesta que esperaba: algo concreto... Ahora bien creo que intentaré diseñar algo similar a la que me comentaste. De todas maneras publicaré el filtro aqui y en mi blog con más detalles (y los agradecimientos jeje) si todo sale bien. . . 

Nos vemos. David

P.D.:Estoy trabajando sobre el filtrado de un control de graves y agudos con el TDA1524A emplearé algún filtro similar , te cuento mas tarde los resultados


----------



## MAXI2799

Hola, estoy armando este Conversor, y queria hacer una pregunta, no perjudica en nada si alimento el pcb con 12v para todo ?.. utilizo una fuente atx, 
Tengo un amplificador estereo de 100w por canal, y quisiera conectarlo a este decodificador, .. pero para no tener que mezclar los canales al poner a la salida de este codificador el amplificador, quisiera ponerlo en la entrada del circuito, asi se distribuirian bien los canales obtenidos, espero haberme espresado bienn, saludos, y gracias,


----------



## David Mentesana

hola maxi2799 
no entendi pero no puedes conectar el conversor despues del amplificador, aun no lo he armado pero en primer instancia no habria drama de conectar todo a la fuente ATX solo debes asegurarte de lo siguiente:
__Si la fuente AT es de 230W por ejemplo puedes sacarle hasta 9A de los 12V y 0.5A en los -12V por ende deberías asegurarte de que el conversor no supere esa corriente por el limite que te pone la tensión inversa (-12V). Estuve viendo el datasheet y parece no haber problema con eso (corriente max TL072 cerca de los 250mA)...

 Por ultimo, el conversor va una etapa antes del amplificador, entonces necesitarias 6 amplificador!!! En mi caso utilizaré un TDA7386 cuadrafónico para sacarle provecho con una llave conmutadora para seleccionar entre 2 de los canales...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

*2.1* Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica* no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

Leer las Normas de Participación, por favor.
Sólo en las firmas se permiten este tipo de links autopublicitarios, y no más de 2 enlaces.


----------



## daxts

julkian, disculpa mi ignorancia...

pero 

Por qué en el pcb se ven dos circuitos, el tl072 y el tl081 ?? siendo que en el primer diagrama solo veo el tl072??

saludos...


----------



## Emi77

Hola.
Alguien sabe algo acerca del circuito de delay que saben colocar en la salidas para los bafles traseros?
Alguien tiene algun circuito?...en ESP hay uno pero es con un integrado el cual no se si se conseguira aca.
Bueno si alguno tiene información al respecto avise, mientras seguire buscando. Aca en el foro hay un post pero no quedo nada concreto.
Saludos!


----------



## arias887

Holas como van...

para este cxto 5.1 les recomiendo acoplarlo con 3 amplificadores TDA7377...

Este es el link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Muy bueno...

 (Pablofer me encanta tu imagen... JA JA JA....)

Suerte...


----------



## aoitocastilla

Hola a todos, antes de nada enviar un saludo
Mi pregunta es, con esta placa conseguiriamos el mismo fin que con una tarjeta de sonido externa 5.1 para pc portatil??
Espero vuestra colaboración
Gracias


----------



## Emi77

Si, vas a conseguir un resultado similar. Si tenes una habitacion pequeña conviene agregarle un delay (retardo) a los bafles traseros para dar una sensacion de mayor profundidad.

Saludos!


----------



## aoitocastilla

Emi77 dijo:


> Si, vas a conseguir un resultado similar. Si tenes una habitacion pequeña conviene agregarle un delay (retardo) a los bafles traseros para dar una sensacion de mayor profundidad.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, antes de agradecerte tu colaboración.
Mi problema es que cuando conectaba el portatil a una mesa de mezclas se me escuchaba muy bajo lo reproducia desde éste, probé con una tarjeta de sonido externa de trust y problema resuelto. Lo que pasa es que tengo un mp3 y cuando lo conecto a la mesa para reproducir su contenido me ocurre lo mismo, por eso os pregunto si fabricando este conversor solucionaria el problema.
Por cierto, no he montado nunca una placa, aunque se me da baste bien soldar con estaño y tengo paciencia, crees que será facil??

Gracias por tu ayuda

Un saludo


----------



## pachi2009

Hola una consulta  puedo hacer esta modificacion para pasar de una salida mono a una estereo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pachi2009 dijo:


> Hola una consulta  puedo hacer esta modificacion para pasar de una salida mono a una estereo



Es *IMPOSIBLE *convertir una señal MONOAURAL en una ESTEREO, no importa lo que hagas, así que si querés estereo, vas a tener que usar una fuente de señal estereo.


----------



## Tomasito

El título está totalmente equivocado, ese circuito no "convierte" de estero a 5.1, para eso se necesita un *decodificador Dolby*, que no hay ningún CI disponible a nivel amateur que lo haga, ya que cuenta con copyright y hay que pagar licencias.

El circuito mencionado, simplemente provee sonido stereo (con dos parlantes derechos y dos izquierdos) y un canal de graves.


Era solo para aclarar. El sonido 5.1 es sonido envolvente, cosa que con este circuito *no* van a conseguir


----------



## pachi2009

yase que consigo estereo de mono lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente: yo paso musica y algunos programas pasan de estereo a mono (unen las dos señales L y R en una sola, es decir el reproductor A  (L y R) por ej en L y el reproductor B (L y R) en el R ) para poder usar una sola placa de audio entonces por ej: en el canal L sale un reproductor (canal A) y del R sale el reproductor (canal B) pero despues la mesa de mezclas tiene entrada L y R entonces necesito un circuito que me divida esa señal del canal A que viene supuestamente mono a estereo de nuevo para conectarlo en la consola


----------



## Cacho

A ver Pachi...

Lo que querés hacer es un _dual mono_, no un _stereo_ (parecido, pero no lo mismo). Es posible hacerlo con mucho menos, sólo necesitás un operacional configurado como seguidor (ganancia 1, quizá con dos inversores para que termine al derecho) o simplemente conectá los dos canales a la misma ficha, que con las impedancias de entrada que tendrás (entre 10k y 30k supongo), no creo que haga falta nada más. Probá.

De todas formas, la mayoría de las consolas decentes tienen la opción de conectar sólo uno de los canales (en general el izquierdo) y mandarlo a los dos buses principales. Fijate si la tuya no tiene esa característica.

Saludos


----------



## juanitod

hola a todos...perdonen mi ignorancia, pero a este circuito se le puede conectar la señal amplificada...?? ( conectarlo entre el amplificador y los parlante)


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

julkian dijo:


> No hay nada mas que decir, les dejo mi diseño de PCB, si le encuentran un error me avisan.
> Saludos



he leido toda la info de este proyecto,
y cuando decido hacerlo dije para que dibujar el pcb si ya esta? pues no he podido abrir el archivo  conversor_de_audio_estreo_a_51_901.pcb
, con que puedo abrirlo, llo primero que probe fue PCBExpress ya que las extensiones lo asocian, gracias


----------



## clauferr

me pregunto si hay en comercializacion algun aparato que relize estas funciones, me podrian sugerir marcas y modelos. M gs.


----------



## redxk720

hola julkian, antes que nada gracias por el circuito proporcionado el cual he armado en un protoboar y me parece que funciona bien.

esperaba que me pudiras orientar acerca de como pasarlo a la placa de cirucito impreso veo que el archivo que adjuntaste es el PCB del diagrama electrico, el cual descargue y abri, el problema que tengo es que a la hora de imprimirlo sale deasiado pequeño y las pistas son muy delgadas junto con las islas, entonces pienso que al pasarlo a la placa existe el riesgo de que se guntes debido a ello, sin menionar que las dimensiones de los componentes reales son mas grandes.

no se si me puedas decir alguna tecnica o metodo para escalarlo a tamaño real, por que seria el primer PCB que hago ya que siempre los habia hecho en el circuito impreso universal...jajajaja, en fin  espero me puedas ayudar para que pueda culminar este proyecto.


sin mas por el momento me despido agradeciendo la atencion brindada.


----------



## nikko

Hola a todos. Tengo una consulta, yo quiero armar un equipo 5.1 para escuchar en mi pieza ¿me sirve este circuito? y ¿tengo que poner un filtro pasa bajos para el sub?

Gracias


----------



## gasnalu

Quien dijo que escuchar musica en 5.1 suena mejor que en estereo. El 5.1 se hizo especialmente para el cine


----------



## Mastodonte Man

hola, oigan amigos, mi duda es si hay alguna forma de que el filtro pasabajos que se publica en el primer mensaje, puede dejar de sonar en 500Hz, como lo haria???


----------



## alons17868

julkian dijo:


> No hay nada mas que decir, les dejo mi diseño de PCB, si le encuentran un error me avisan.
> Saludos



Hola, se que el tema es un poco viejo,  PeroJulkian, y otros foreros,  e buscado esto por mucho tiempo y ahora que lo encuentro no tengo como abrir el archivo, no tendrás un rar o un zip que puedas subir la misma información, o alguien, que me pueda ayudar en esto.
Un saludo.
David


----------



## SKYFALL

ezavalla dijo:


> Es *IMPOSIBLE *convertir una señal MONOAURAL en una ESTEREO, no importa lo que hagas, así que si querés estereo, vas a tener que usar una fuente de señal estereo.





si es posible tratar una señal monofonica para obtener una resultante estereo. En los antiguos equipos de sonido, por ejemplo los aiwa algunos venian con la funcion del vocal fader karaoke, la cual consistia en eliminar de los dos canales de audio la voz de las canciones que por lo general se graban de manera monoaural en los dos canales, durante este proceso se obtiene una señal resultante que suele ser monofonica, y se reconstruye luego por medio de multiplexores en una señal estereo pero sin la voz de los cantantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ferchito dijo:


> si es posible tratar una señal monofonica para obtener una resultante estereo.


  
No, no, no! A partir de una señal monoaural SI podés obtener dos canales, pero NO podés obtener el efecto estéreo, por que no tenés como reconstruir la posición original de los micrófonos en el estudio....y no importa cuanta electrónica la pongas, cualquier cosa que obtengas puede ser una síntesis estéreo, pero completamente irreal, por que no podés distinguir los instrumentos entre sí para procesarlos.
Con la voz sucede lo mismo, solo que al ser tan acotado el espectro de frecuencia que utiliza, es mucho mas simple _*eliminarla*_, pero de ahí a reconstruir en estéreo es IMPOSIBLE, a menos que la digitalices, marques la porción de cada canal con tags y al reconstruirla la separes.....y me parece muy sofisticado para un karaoke , pero solo estás usando la información original para reconstruir el estéreo y NO estás partiendo de una señal mono.


----------



## SKYFALL

ezavalla dijo:


> Con la voz sucede lo mismo, solo que al ser tan acotado el espectro de frecuencia que utiliza, es mucho mas simple _*eliminarla*_, pero de ahí a reconstruir en estéreo es IMPOSIBLE, a menos que la digitalices, marques la porción de cada canal con tags y al reconstruirla la separes.....



Claro, a eso me refiero, se trata de reconstruir en estereo una señal mono que alguna vez fue estereo, no una que siempre ha sido monofonica, lo unico que se obtendría de tratar de convertir una señal que siempre ha sido monoaural en estereo es una resultante seudo-estereo.


----------



## Cacho

Nopi nopi...

Imaginá que tenés dos vasos con agua hasta la mitad, teñida de azul en uno y el otro con agua teñida de amarillo.
Ahora volcá los dos vasos en uno solo (se pone verde todo el conjunto) y volvé a separarlos en los dos colores... No queda un seudo estéreo, quedan dos vasos verdes hagas lo que hagas.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Cacho dijo:


> Nopi nopi...
> 
> Imaginá que tenés dos vasos con agua hasta la mitad, teñida de azul en uno y el otro con agua teñida de amarillo.
> Ahora volcá los dos vasos en uno solo (se pone verde todo el conjunto) y volvé a separarlos en los dos colores... No queda un seudo estéreo, quedan dos vasos verdes hagas lo que hagas.
> 
> Saludos



Cacho no se trata solo de separar, se trata de adicionar algo mas para lograr obtener lo que habia en un principio, digamos que destilas y tratas de separar los colores con alguna tecnica que permita aislar los pigmentos de cada uno de los que habian en un inicio en cada uno de los vasos. Yo lo digo no porque de la nada se me ocurrio, sino porque en algun momento encontre entre mis queberes un montaje que permitia recrear una señal seudo-estereo a partir de una señal monofonica.

Saludos Cacho y Ezavalla


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, entonces este circuito si funciona para convertir las señales a 5.1 o solo imita el 5.1???
-Segun habia leido, este circuito, el pcb que hicieron ya traia bass bost, entonces hay en salidas de subwoofer, solo conecto amplificador y woofer o debo conectar un filtro pasabajos???
SALUDOS!!!
PD: El C.I 2 es TL080 o TL081???

Hola amigos, jejeje bueno ya me di cuenta que ya no hay que conectar filtro pues ya esta en el mismo PCB.
Me la pase armando los pcb en PCB Wizard, es el circuito de julkian pero con una modificacion de texto en la entrada de alimentacion.
Aparte arme los amplificadores para los satelites, cada uno es de 10w (TDA2003)
Arme el amplificador para el bajo de 30w (TDA2050)
Tambien estan los datasheets de donde saque el circuito, si ven algun error me habisan
Tambien esta en el archivo, la fuente de alimentacion para el TDA2050 y los 5 TDA2003, los 9vca necesitan 5A minimo y los 17vca-0-17vca 2A minimo, y una salida para ventilador de 12v, la alimentacion que dice 17vca-GND-17vca, es de 34vca con TAP central.
Si hay dudas o errores me havisan y espero que alguien los arme y nos diga como les fue.
SALUDOS A TODOS!!!


----------



## AlanGonza

Mastodonte ya venia trabajando en este proyecto del 5.1 por unas cornetas que estaban ociosas en mi cuarto  al terminarlo les subo las fotos es basicamente casi igual a tu diseño. Salu2


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK el caso es que esta la idea


----------



## tlahuac24

disculpen pero si yo quiero armar un pero el ampli de cada canl sea de 170w peak power, y uno para un subwoofer kicker de 12"(que en realidad quiero dos vdd perom para empezar uno) alguien me podria pasar las placas y los componetes del diseño para armarlas, espero no quedar sordo muy pronto despues de armarlo


----------



## hulkashraf

hola puedo tener PCB en formato pdf plz?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

que diferencia hay en utilizar este circuito a utilizar un amplificador con 4 parlantes (sin el canal central obvio)


----------



## mariachy

Hola, tengo una consulta mas que nada electronica.

aunque todos dicen que este circuito funciona... que tan bien cumple la función que dice, me explico, en la imagen que adjunto, a las salidas de los operacionales hay una conexión que me genera dudas es una especie de puente entre las salidas "atras L" y "atras R" al igual que en central y sub-woofer segun yo la salida L y R atras deverian sonar exactamente igual ya que existe un puente entre ellas , segun yo estan como copiadas y perderian el stereo que existe entre L y R y la salida central y sub-woofer pasa exactamente lo mismo, no veo diferencia entre conectar un parlante en L o R o en central y sub-woofer

bueno, no me considero experto al momento de analizar el funcionamiento de un circuito, pero se me generan estas dudas, alguien podria explicame si es que estoy equivocado?

salu2 y gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el circuito tiene el filtro pasa bajos?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el esquema original esta en esta web , analice el pcb posteado y si incluye el filtro pasa bajos,funciona muy bien solo que esta cortado cerca de los 500 hz


----------



## cristhian osorno sanchez

Hola a todos, me gustaria ver el pcb pero para word, es que no tengo como verlo....si alguien me ayuda con eso se lo agradeceria.....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

te recomiendo pcb wizard buscalo en google


----------



## benjareca

muchachos la verdad yo he intentado hacer el circuito pero no sale bien... he montado todo pero no lo corre correctamente el livewire y cuando lo soldado en la placa tamposo me sale nada... alguna ayuda!!!!


----------



## zaq112

julkian dijo:


> No hay nada mas que decir, les dejo mi diseño de PCB, si le encuentran un error me avisan.
> Saludos



hola ando bucando un sistema como el que se publica aquí solo que necesito si se pudiera e diagrama ya que el PCB por el momento no lo puedo abrir no tengo computadora y en el ciber no deja instalar pcb wizard  la imagen no me ayuda mucho a entender el diagrama


----------



## cristhian osorno sanchez

Hola

Quisiera ver el diagrama completo en otro tipo de archivo como una imagen, un archivo word, etc...


Gracias!!!


----------



## daniel correa

hola muy interesante el tema .pero no encontré el diagrama ,no se si esta en el primer adjunto no lo puedo abrir no se con que programa hacerlo


----------



## DJ T3

Leiste todo el post?
PCB Wizard para abrir el archivo del primer post.
Fuente original del articulo; ¡Convierte tu reproductor de MP3 en un poderoso sistema de audio 5.1ch! - NeoTeo

Fuente original del circuito (con explicacion tecnica, etc); Simple Surround Sound Decoder


----------



## daniel correa

julkian dijo:


> Te dejo una imagen como para que te ubiques en el conexionado.


 este diagrama donde se puede encontrar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un centímetro mas abajo en el mismo mensaje :


----------

